# Get to know you quiz



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe some of you find these fun, some may find it annoying. i thought it would at least be interesting!!--The questions are pretty basic. So copy and paste the quiz into your reply and fill in with YOUR answers!

First Nameam

Nicknameambo (lol) 

Birthday:1/12 

Home state: MA 

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: I am one of 5 

Children:2 girls

Occupation:Exec assistant for high-ranking WOMAN air force official 

Favorite part of my job: I like the pace--not too hectic (like my job years ago). I do miss being a SAHM, though.

Favorite Season: Fall

Movie:Like horror, but not too gory. The Others (with Nicole Kidman) is one of my favs

TV Show:Ghost Hunters (surprise!). Notorious channel surfer.

Food:Love pizza

Sports Team:Red Sox, Patriots & Bruins--of course!!

Holidayrobably Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: U2

Favorite Song(s): Too difficult to pick. But I love classic rock--many songs were even "before my time" like the Stones...

Favorite Quote: If all your friends were jumping off a bridge, would you jump too??? LOL. Just kidding. It was used a lot on me as a kid and I came close to using it on one of mine the other day... 

What are your weight/health loss goals? 10 Vanity pounds would be great. I walk most nights with the pups. have given up on running for now because now that I work full time I am too tired to get up extra early to do it, and too tired and BUSY to do it at night once I'm home from work. 

Who is your biggest supporter? Probably myself! Definitely my hubby and kids. 

How do you gain motivation? I swear I was just born a very motivated person. I take after my dad. I'm a workhorse and go after things until I achieve them.

Who are your heroes and why? Probably my dad because he's been through so much in life, has made a ton of mistakes, but tries like heck to fix them. Hubby for being a PERFECT husband and dad in every sense of the word. My youngest daughter b/c of her physical ailments she has overcome.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? You SM folks, of course!! I'd love to meet my ancestors

What is a random fact about you? I have amazing recall when it comes to useless information/trivia but ask me what I had for breakfast or did last weekend and I have no idea, lol.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

First Name:Mary Beth

Nickname:mb

Birthday:2/16

Home state: MA 

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: I am one of 2

Childrennly furbabys 2

Occupation:librarian

Favorite part of my job: the students

Favorite Season: summer

Movie:Gone with the Wind

TV show: House MD

Food:Love most everything

Sports Team:Red Sox, Patriots & Bruins--of course!!

Holiday: Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers:none

Favorite Song(s): Too difficult to pick. 

Favorite Quote: Just do it!

What are your weight/health loss goals? 50 lbs less. 

Who is your biggest supporter? hubby 

How do you gain motivation? It just comes

Who are your heroes and why? the men and women in the armed forces and first responders ie firefighter, police and emts.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? my grandparents, they died before i was born.

What is a random fact about you? I love my pjs. :blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

This is a fabulous idea!!! Some of us may have some things in common that we never knew before!

First Name: Lisa

Nickname: N/A

Birthday: 09/18 

Home state: Washington State 

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: 1 sister who is 1 year older. 

Children: London & Preston  No skin children unfortunately.

Occupation: Housewife

Favorite part of my job: I love everything about being a housewife -- Being able to stay home with L & P is a huge bonus, and I have always loved cleaning and cooking.

Favorite Season: Fall

Movie: 101 Dalmations is my favorite movie of all time, but I love watching romantic comedies, dramas, & some action movies.

TV Show: Desperate Housewives and also any show on HGTV!

Food: McDonalds...I know. LOL!

Sports Team: I don't like any sports, actually.

Holiday: Thanksgiving & Christmas are my favorites because each year we rotate which side of the family we spend Thanksgiving with, and which side we spend Christmas with. This year we are spending Thanksgiving with my family. 

Favorite bands and/or Singers: James Blunt, John Mayer, and Britney Spears.

Favorite Song(s): I don't have a favorite song, but the newest song I love is "Fireflies" by Owl City.

Favorite Quote: N/A 

What are your weight/health loss goals? Ideally I would like to lose 20lbs, but losing 10lbs would be wonderful and a healthy weight for me. I have been eating much healthier and I enjoy the healthier foods. 

Who is your biggest supporter? My husband and my mother. 

How do you gain motivation? COFFEE! LOL! Sometimes there are things I really don't want to do, and I try to be positive about it and think about how it will help someone else.

Who are your heroes and why? My mother, hands down. She has weathered so many storms in her life and has always been an extremely hard worker and dedicated person. She has been successful in the workplace, and has always been right by my side no matter what kind of trouble I was in or what kind of challenges I was facing. We live 3hrs apart now, and I would see or talk to her every day if I could. She's one of my best friends. My father has also been a great friend in my adult life -- we weathered a storm while I was in high school, and we're both much better people than we were in the past. I enjoy spending time with him as well.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? I would love to meet a lot of relatives who passed away before I met them.

What is a random fact about you? Hmm...Well, I am an extremely organized person and every item in my house has a specific spot it belongs in. I don't flip out if something is out of place, but it does bother me if it's not straight, etc. LOL! For example, if the TV remote is not in the drawer it belongs in, but is on the coffee table, I will walk by it and make sure it is straight on the coffee table and centered perfectly, etc. My husband just ignores me when I do things like that.  Don't even get me started when my husband tries to be helpful and unloads the dishwasher...he has no idea where anything goes!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

First Name:Erin

Nickname:NA

Birthday:07/15

Home state: MA (but living in ME)

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: I am the oldest of 6

Children:none, just Hunter

Occupation: attorney

Favorite part of my job: helping parents be better parents

Favorite Season: summer

TV Show: Grey's Anatomy

Movie:A Little Princess; Snow White; Phantom of the Opera

Food: Ziti with Lines and Meatless Sauce

Sports Team:Red Sox, Patriots & Bruins--of course!!

Holiday: Christmas (and my birthday :blush

Favorite bands and/or Singers:Rascall Flatts, Kenny Chesney, I love country

Favorite Song(s): Lost in this Moment, My Little Girl by Steve Kirwan (I cry every time :blush: )

Favorite Quote: "I took the road less traveled by and that has made all the difference"

What are your weight/health loss goals? 10 lbs less. 

Who is your biggest supporter? my dad and my husband

How do you gain motivation? by wanting to make people proud of me.

Who are your heroes and why? my paternal grandmother (she was paralized from the shoulders down and still lived life to the fullest); my father (because he is simply my hero); and my maternal grandmother (facing so many struggles such as the death of a husband, raising 3 girls on her own, and a late in life divorce and STILL she loves)

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Walt Disney - what an incredible man

What is a random fact about you? I lived my life afraid of dogs - and still get nervous around big dogs.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

First Name:Sandra

Birthday:06/06

Home state: TX 

Marital Status: Single sometimes, married sometimes  

Siblings: I am one of 3 

Children:1 girl, 2 boys

Occupation:College Professor Health/Kinesiology, Personal Fitness Trainer, Group Exercise Instructor

Favorite part of my job: Lots of free time and I get to pick my hours

Favorite Season: Summer!

Movie:Like horror, especially Stephen King

TV Show:Lost and Dancing with the Stars 

Food:ethnic cuisine, Greek predominantly

Sports Team:hmmmm...not really much into watching team sports

Holiday:Feast of Tabernacles

Favorite bands and/or Singers: Josh Groban

Favorite Song(s): Man, don't put me on the spot like that...I can't choose between them.

Favorite Quote:"The task of the modern educator is not to cut down jungles, but to irrigate deserts." 
-C.S. Lewis

What are your weight/health loss goals? Um, not really something I worry about as fitness is my life--one of the perks of the industry! 

Who is your biggest supporter? I'd have to say my faith is the single largest support structure in my life.

How do you gain motivation? From past experience, both favorable and not-so.

Who are your heroes and why? If there be any worthy of that description, it would be my children because their ultimate happiness and success corresponds directly with my own.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Oprah...LOL!

What is a random fact about you? I surf. Seriously, I do.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a fun idea. I hope many of our members will participate.

First Name:Lynne 

Nickname:My mom & my aunt are the only ones that knew, and my mom is now gone 

Birthday:5/16 

Home state: AR 

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: depends on how much you want to get into my families disfunction! 3 that I count and one that is waiting at the River with my mom & dad (RIP baby bro) 

Children:3, twin girls & a boy 

Occupation:CPA 

Favorite part of my job: right now the flexibility as I'm self employed 

Favorite Season: Spring, when everything is coming alive after the long cold winter 

Movie:drama and comedy 

TV Show:Grey's Anatomy 

Food:chicken 

Sports Team:Broncos & Predators (ice hockey) 

Holiday:Probably Thanksgiving 

Favorite bands and/or Singers: hmmmm, don't think I could pick out just one 

Favorite Song(s): Somewhere Over the Rainbow 

Favorite Quote: If you see someone without a smile, give them yours. 

What are your weight/health loss goals? I want to run a marathon by this time next year. HUGE goal for me. 

Who is your biggest supporter? My daughter 

How do you gain motivation? It's goal driven. 

Who are your heroes and why? My heroes are people who come up from the bottom to realize their goals. 

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Yanni 

What is a random fact about you? I have a heart as big as Texas. I love people but tend to speak only when I have something to say rather than just ramble.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

First Name: Brianna

Nickname: Bri (only my family calls me this)

Birthday: 4/6

Home state: Ohio 

Marital Status: Never married

Siblings: I am one of 3

Children: LOL none

Occupation: High school student

Favorite part of my job: N/A

Favorite Season: Winter and summer, can't choose between them

Movie: any Disney movies and Star Trek

TV: Reality, MTV, VH1, Degrassi, any Disney Channel shows, any cartoons, SpongeBob SquarePants (have seen every single episode since the premiere after KCA) B) 

Food: "Chinese" food (or at least the American interpretation)

Sports Team: LA Galaxy (football), Browns (American football), Cavaliers (basketball), Blue Jackets (hockey), Indians (baseball)

Holiday: Christmas... duh  

Favorite bands and/or Singers: Christina Aguilera, Britney Spears, Lady GaGa, Leona Lewis, Demi Lovato, Miley Cyrus, and other pop artists

Favorite Song(s): Hmm, couldn't pick, but right now Bad Romance and Party in the USA

Favorite Quote: Only one I can think of right now; "Intellectual growth should commence at birth and cease only at death." - Einstein

What are your weight/health loss goals? Maintain and tone

Who is your biggest supporter? My mommy

How do you gain motivation? Competition... I'm very competitive!

Who are your heroes and why? My mommy, volunteers, anyone who uses their advantages to benefit others

What people, past or present would you like to meet? *see favorite singers

What is a random fact about you? I can sing up to a C#7 (you know, like Mariah Carey high), which is the highest note Christina Aguilera has sung! :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

First Name:Terry

Nickname: Terry is my nickname..really "Teresa" though hardly ever used

Birthday: 2/14/46

Home state: NY

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: Originally youngest of 8.. now only 3 of us left

Children: None.. well the 'twirps, of course LOL 

Occupation: Semi-retired> self employed Cosmotologist.. retired >Special Event Business

Favorite part of my job: Love working with people! and the resulting friendships developed 

Favorite Season: Spring

Movie: Comedys: "My Cousin Vinnie" for one

TV Show: hmmm not many> Dancing with the Stars, House, re-runs of "King of Queens" to name a few

Food: Veal Parm, Fried Scallops, Broiled Lobster Tail ... Most Homemade Desserts

Sports Team: Not Much of a sports fan but have to go for the Mets, Yankees,

Holiday: Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: Andre Bocelli, Sarah Brighton, Cher, Celine Dion

Favorite Song(s): " How do I live without you" ( relate to Missy) and oh so many others!! I love all kinds of music so 'favorites range from Opera to Rock to Country

Favorite Quote: "A well-developed sense of humor is the pole that adds balance to your steps as you walk the tightrope of life." ( William Arthur Ward )


What are your weight/health loss goals? Love to lose about 10 pounds,,, gained that over the last two years and I don't like it!!! 


Who is your biggest supporter? Depends in what area. In some things ...my husband.. in others my longest and dearest friend. My sister that passed was a supporter in EVERYTHING ! ( I still miss her!)

How do you gain motivation? Think I got that from my Mom... she instilled that all of us could be/do whatever we wanted if we were willing to work for it. Also prayer.

Who are your heroes and why? My Mom! She was one of the kindest, most compassionate, hard working, and well loved people ( by others as well as her family) I ever met. 

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Would loved to meet my Grandmother ( Mom's Mom )

What is a random fact about you? . Hmmm , Well I'm tall, gorgeous, a genius.... OH! You mean for REAL!!! ??LOL .. I tend to take things too much to heart ( peoples problems, sick animals, sad things I see or read about etc) .... it can be emotionally draining at times.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

First Name: Andrea

Nickname: 

Birthday: summer

Home state: NC originally

Marital Status: Married

Siblings: 1 of 3

Children: None (except for Bisou and my husband- both of whom are children. lol)

Occupation: Investor Relations Manager

Favorite part of my job: growing a company (for an IPO hopefully) and traveling.

Favorite Season: Fall (but the beginning of the summer is a great season for me too)

Movie : Raise the Red Lantern (by Zhang Yimou) and The Beautiful Country. Also Jett Li's old Hong Kong movies. Love those. But anything Zhang Yimou has made basically.

TV Show: True Blood (right now), Arrested Development, Curb Your Enthusiasm

Food: Seafood!! Thai, Singaporean, Malaysian, Indonesian and French country style food

Sports Team: none but love the Carolina Tarheels (can’t help it)

Holiday: Easter

Favorite bands and/or Singers: impossible to pick one !! But I LOVE Serge Gainsbourgh. and I love Curtis Mayfield too.

Favorite Song(s): ditto- can’t pick one !

Favorite Quote: "Cry me a river, build a bridge and get on over it" 

What are your weight/health loss goals? Maintain and tone. 

Who is your biggest supporter? My husband 

How do you gain motivation? my husband and just plain ol’ hope and dreams for the future.


Who are your heroes and why? People who overcome obstacles, people who are just good people and do good things no matter what.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? I would love to meet writers such as like Issac B. Singer (Dead), David Sedaris (living) . 
oh and Serge Gainsbourgh (dead) (but with him that would have included a lot of alcohol and cigarettes!)

What is a random fact about you? . I use to do competitive Snowboarding (a long long time ago. Lol)


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

First Name:Jennifer

Nickname: Jenny

Birthday: 4/23

Home state: LA soon to be TN

Marital Status: Single

Siblings: One brother

Children: Just one furbaby 

Occupation: Secretary/Bookkeeper

Favorite part of my job: I can bring Bailey with me 

Favorite Season: Fall

Movie: How To Loose A Guy In 10 Days, A Walk To Remember, & too many more to name

TV Show: Reba

Food: Spaghetti & Pizza

Sports Team: New Orleans Saints & LSU Tigers

Holiday: Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: Carrie Underwood

Favorite Song(s): Jesus Take The Wheel, Temporary Home, Play On, Look At Me... 

Favorite Quote: "Do What You Love & Love What You Do" -Carrie Underwood

What are your weight/health loss goals? Just to stay in shape

Who is your biggest supporter? My Mom

How do you gain motivation? I just go for everything & put my all into it.

Who are your heroes and why? My parents because they are so giving to others.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? I would love to meet Dolly Parton!

What is a random fact about you? I like to write songs in my spare time.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

First Name:Briana

Nickname: None

Birthday: 02/08

Home state: VA 

Siblings: the "baby" of 3 

Children: Gigi? LOL

Occupation: High School Student

Favorite part of my job: Going home. LOL

Favorite Season: Fall

Movie: Too many to name! I'm a huge movie collector. In the summer, I get two new movies a week. Somme favs is Clueless, He's Just Not That Into You, The Polar Express, Classic Disney Movies, basically any movie with a happy ending. 

TV Show: Glee! and Gossip Girl I guess. The Nanny, Full House, Saved By The Bell, Toddlers ans Tiaras(they're just so cute!), ect. 

Food: Love pizza 

Sports Team: Sports? What are those? LOL Just kidding, but I really don't pay attention to sports

Holiday: Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: Much too many to name! Elvis, Patte LaBelle, Aretha Franklin, Jennifer Holiday, Mariah Carey, Christina Augulira, Rascal Flatts, Boys II Men, Demi Lovato, just a few.

Favorite Song(s): Too difficult to pick. "Somebody to Love" - Queen. "Footloose". "Dreams to Dream" - Linda Ronstadt. Anything that wasn't created in the last 8 years! LOL

Favorite Quote: "The more people I meet, the more I like my dog." LOL :biggrin: 

What are your weight/health loss goals? To stay this size forever. I haven't gained a pound or growned more than 2 inches in the last 4 years! 

Who is your biggest supporter? My mother. 

How do you gain motivation? I have no motivation. My problem now. But I'm only motivated to go to the college I want to go for now. 

Who are your heroes and why? Probably my mom. She started life born in the ghetto, had an abusive father, been through horrible foster homes, still never had less than a B in school and got a full scholarship to Suracuse University, and now she lives GREAT!  

What people, past or present would you like to meet? No one? 

What is a random fact about you? "I have amazing recall when it comes to useless information/trivia but ask me what I had for breakfast or did last weekend and I have no idea, lol." I'm the SAME way! I'm on the JV Cheer team at my school. Also, I have the attention span the size of a flea. I sing, act, do gymnastics, USED to dance. I love(d) them all. And I LOVE Broadway Musicals! The piano is the heart beat of my soul. I've been working with kids 4 and under since I was in 4th grade! During the summer camps, while kids my age were playing, I voluntarily went and helped out in the little kid's rooms. Sometimes, they even payed me then! Still til this day, I volunteer all my free time to go and work at daycares. And I'm actually good at it.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

First Name: Rebecca

Nickname: Becky

Birthday: 08/30

Home state: Idaho

Siblings: One 1/2 sister that I've never met. 

Children: just Micky

Occupation: Accounts Payable

Favorite part of my job: Seeing the job get done right. 

Favorite Season: Spring and Fall, its a toss up. 

Movie: I really like two opposite ends of the spectrum. I love horror movies like Saw and all the other Halloween, scary type movies, but I also love Comedies. 

TV Show: I don't watch much TV, but I usually make an effort to watch American Idol. Should be interesting this year with Ellen as the 4th host. 

Food: I love all kinds of food, hard to pick just one thing. To me, sometimes there's nothing better than loading up your tray at a Chinese Buffet. 

Sports Team: I was raised watching Pittsburgh teams, so I still watch them. The Steelers do well, the Penquins are ok, but the Pirates stink. :bysmilie: Locally I always root for the college team, but I kind of have to, since we have a trade contract with them through work. 

Holiday: I like all the winter holidays, pretty much from Halloween through Christmas, that whole block of time is really special, just because of the change to winter, and the pretty displays of decorations. 

Favorite bands and/or Singers: Hard to pick just one, but I've always like lots of variety. Some country, some classical, a lot of rock/alternative. REM has always been a favorite of mine. 

Favorite Song(s): Another tough one. Probably "Thunder Road" by Garth Brooks, and also "We Didn't Start the Fire" by Billy Joel. It doesn't seem to matter that I wasn't alive for most of the things he sings about, but there's just something about that song that gets me every time.

Favorite Quote: Carpe Diem, means Seize the Day in Latin. I try to do that everyday. 

What are your weight/health loss goals? I am always trying to lose weight. It's like a hobby. Really anymore, I just want to be healthy, and if I lose weight in the process, yay for me! 

Who is your biggest supporter? Myself, and probably my Grandpa

How do you gain motivation? Just looking outside and seeing the world. I want to enjoy it as much as possible before who knows what happens when. You never know when you are going to wake up dead!

Who are your heroes and why? My uncle Bill. He's just plain awesome. He can tell stories like you wouldn't believe. He could literally read the phone book, and make it sound like the greatest novel ever written. 

What people, past or present would you like to meet? My great-grandpa on my mother's side. He did know about me. I was two years old when he died, but never got the chance to meet him. Also, I'd love to meet my 1/2 sister. I know her name, and when she was born, but not much else. So I'm not sure how hard it would be to find her. 

What is a random fact about you? I own 9 pet snakes, and breed my own rats/mice to feed them. I don't talk about it much on SM, since I know it freaks a lot of people out.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

First Name: Jilly

Nickname: Mouse

Birthday: A holiday

Home state: The state of Ontario. Lol. But maybe one day it could be...

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: I am the youngest of 3

Children: Yes, 2 fluffy girls! Malts  

Occupation: Mostly a homemaker although I do sell medicine part time. (At a pharmacy!) 

Favorite part of my job: That I only work one shift a week, which gives me plenty of time with my pups!

Favorite Season: Fall & Spring. Favourite Seasoning: Montreal Chicken Spice by Club House

Movie: LOVE movies! I like to pick movies based on their plots. Favs: Bram Stokers's Dracula, Clueless, Point Break, Monty Python.

TV Show: Much Music, Desparate Housewives, The new "V" is awesome, The O.C., Survivor some seasons,

Food: Yes, please! I love to cook, mostly vegetarian and fajitas, quesadillas, nachos, love spicey.

Sports Team: ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz....... But if I had to pick, I would choose the Toronto Maple Leafs out of respect for my Dad!

Holiday: Christmas, as it seems to last the longest.

Favorite bands and/or Singers: I have worked in 2 music stores, so my list would be ridiculously long, here is a few: Depeche Mode, Motley Crue, Staind, Bob Marley, Lil Wayne, Notorious B.I.G., Dr Dre, NIN, Cassie, Blink 182, +44, Rob Zombie, Sinead O'Connor, Snow Patrol, Finger Eleven, Blue October

Favorite Song(s): "It's been awhile" by Staind. "I Miss You" Blink 182

Favorite Quote: I have a fav quote about war and peace, but it has a swear word in it...so I can't write it.

What are your weight/health loss goals? We are too hard on our selves. We are all great. But I should go to the gym more because I enjoy it when I am there, I just slack sometimes in getting there. I love yoga & swimming and weight lifting.

Who is your biggest supporter? That would have to be God. 

How do you gain motivation? "Moti-what??" Never heard of it....JK! But when I do get motivated, I get SUPER motivated to the extreme.  But that is rare.

Who are your heroes and why? Anyone who helps other and animals.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? I agree with the "meeting SM folks" sentiment. I would like to meet Gary Oldman, Nostradamus, wait a sec...I see the question asks "people past or present"...BUT could you imagine meeting people from the the FUTURE?! How cool would that be, (if you have kids) to meet your future great grandkids or your great, great grandkids??

What is a random fact about you? I like pink & black. I like sour candy. I like you.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 5 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847529


> Favorite Quote: I have a fav quote about war and peace, but it has a swear word in it...so I can't write it.[/B]


I think I know which one you are talking about. If so, I love that quote too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 01:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847539


> QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 5 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847529





> Favorite Quote: I have a fav quote about war and peace, but it has a swear word in it...so I can't write it.[/B]


I think I know which one you are talking about. If so, I love that quote too. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

WOW! You are very smart! :yes: Sounds like you know what it is!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

First Name: Kara-Lee

Nickname: Kazzical, Kaz and Kazzi-Mai (everyone usually just calls me Kaz though)

Birthday: 21/6/84

Home state: Tasmania, Australia 

Marital Status: Single

Siblings: I am the youngest of 3

Children: None

Occupation: Child carer and I also clean the child care centre.

Favorite part of my job: The kids, they are great...much fun

Favorite Season: Winter...love the cold and rain.

Movie: Horrors and Comedys I do love "How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days"

TV: Bones, The Amazing Race 

Food: Meat and Vegies or BBQ and salads

Sports Team: Sydney Swans AFL (Australian Football League)

Holiday: Christmas...I just LOVE Chirstmas 

Favorite bands and/or Singers: Pink, Lily Allen, Green Day, plenty more too, I like some older ones too that my Mum listened to when I was growing up.

Favorite Song(s): Way too many

Favorite Quote: Growing old is mandatory...growing up is optional.

What are your weight/health loss goals? Wouldnt hurt to lose a few pounds.

Who is your biggest supporter? My family

How do you gain motivation? Just comes to me.

Who are your heroes and why? My family

What people, past or present would you like to meet? I would say my Dad, I have met him before, but he died when I was 2.

What is a random fact about you? I am EXTREMELY tone deaf...lol


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> Maybe some of you find these fun, some may find it annoying. i thought it would at least be interesting!!--The questions are pretty basic. So copy and paste the quiz into your reply and fill in with YOUR answers!
> 
> First Nameonna
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

First Name:Andrea

Nickname: Andy Panda 

Birthday: 6/5/70

Home state: New York

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: 1

Children:3 boys 

Occupation: A slave to my family 

Favorite part of my job: Seeing my kids happy/

Favorite Season: Fall

Movie:Like horror, Non-Fiction, Mystery

TV Show: Medium, Law & Order SVU and God those Vampire Diaries.......I love this stupid show :blush: 

Food: Pasta Primavera 

Sports Team: NY Yankees............. World Champs

Holidayrobably Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: Madonna, Fleetwood Mac, Pink

Favorite Song(s): There are to many to list 

Favorite Quote: How people treat you is their karma; how you react is yours.

What are your weight/health loss goals? I eat healthy, I run 4 miles a day. I am all good! :thumbsup: 


Who is your biggest supporter? My dad. Always has been . always will be. 

How do you gain motivation? I really don't know. I am not the type to sit here and say why me, poor me. If it's broke I fix it, if it needs to be replaced I replace it. I feel if we learn something new everyday even something not so important, we enrich our lives.

Who are your heroes and why? My dad is my biggest hero , he is a decorated Marine since 1956 (He was 17) . I learned responsibility, dedication and accountability from him . Others include people who have stood up for justice and paid with their lives, those are heroes. All the 911 angels in heaven and here on earth. My husband Nick, he is a fighter , a survivor and I couldn't ask for a better father to my children.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? I would loved to have met Marilyn Monroe and just sat and talked with her. It always amazed me how such a beautiful woman was so tormented in her short life. She was actually very smart, not dumb like most think. Definitely Elvis, I have a few questions for him. Frank Sinatra, Al Pacino and definitely Jack Nicholson!


What is a random fact about you? I am fiercely loyal , I say what I feel. I love my family and will go to any length to protect them. I love to laugh and every once in awhile drink and have fun. :biggrin: I also fall a lot and hit my head a lot. I am very clumsy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

First Name: Suzan. Nickname: Suz

Birthday: 3/11

Home state: NY

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: 2 sisters

Children: 2 in heaven

Occupation: Fiction Writer (I published a short story, and I'm working on a novel.) Favorite part of my job: After years of being in the corporate world, I finally love what I do!

Favorite Season: Autumn

Movie: Casablanca, Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Legends of the Fall, Chocolat, Finding Neverland…and a lot more. 

TV Show: I don't watch TV, but I like BBC Mysteries, and Sci Fi shows on DVD 

Food: Grass-fed beef, cherries. I love eclairs and eggplant parm, but I can't eat them anymore… 

Sports Team: I'll always be a Yankees fan, but I don't follow sports.

Holiday: Thanksgiving

Favorite bands and/or Singers: I like classical music, and Norah Jones, Enya, and Andrea Bocelli.

Favorite Quote: I have a ton of them. Here are two: 

*If you look for truth, you may find comfort in the end; if you look for comfort you will not get either comfort or truth, only soft soap and wishful thinking to begin, and in the end, despair. - C. S. Lewis*

*Bark less, wag more. *

Weight Loss goals/Health: I am working on losing weight, and I try to maintain my health as best I can. At times it is difficult to do both with my weak immune system.

Who is your biggest supporter? My husband 

How do you gain motivation? It depends on what I am getting motivated to do! Prayer and coffee usually…

Who are your heroes and why? Jesus is my #1 for many reasons. My heroes are people who aren't afraid to speak the truth, even though it might make them unpopular. 

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Charles Spurgeon (British writer and preacher from 1800's) Past authors: Victor Hugo, George Orwell, present author Alan Furst. Farmer Joel Salatin in Virginia, who is revolutionizing farming/food. Congressman Ron Paul. Mikhail Baryshnikov. 

What is a random fact about you? I am a very eclectic person with all sorts of interests. I'm left handed. My bark is much worse than my bite!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I love quizzes.

First Name:Joy

Nickname: grandma lol

Birthday:9/16

Home state: Fl

Marital Status: single

Siblings: 2 sisters 2 brothers 

Children: 0 and happy lol

Occupation: daycare teacher assistant

Favorite part of my job: it would be seeing my children laugh and smile

Favorite Season: winter

Movie: hmm well I love War of the Worlds, Knocked up, Something New, Tyler Perry movies etc

TV Show: Eastwick, groomer has it, its me or the dog, paula dean show etc when I can catch it. I hardly watch tv

Food:I love spaghetti! Yum 

Sports Team: the Lakers and Auburn Tigers since my little cousin play for them.

Holiday: christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: hmm I don't know I have loads

Favorite Song(s): I have too many to name

Favorite Quote: be careful what you put out for bait,you might catch something you will regret

What are your weight/health loss goals? I have lost 10 pounds so far,so I am working on 10 more.

Who is your biggest supporter? Wow that would have to be my mom,dad,and bestfriends. They try to support me in everything I do.

How do you gain motivation? I gain it through just building up willpower and going after what I want. When I start something I finish it. I may have a lot of obstacles but God always helps me jump those hurdles.

Who are your heroes and why? First my mom she has been there since day one and being a single mom,she worked her butt off to give us what we wanted and needed. My dad for fighting for our freedom and always being there when his princess needs him. I would also have to say myself. Saving myself from being a victim and be a survivor.


. What people, past or present would you like to meet? I would love to meet my great grands, and ubncle who was murdered by one of his patients. I want to meet the president, Paula dean, Paul Walker, Kobe Bryant etc


What is a random fact about you? Hmm I love science!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

First Name:Tammy

Nickname: Tam or T

Birthday: 1/23

Home state: NJ

Marital Status: Married

Siblings: 1 sister (she's 10 years older than me)

Children: Just B&E

Occupation: Licensed Sales Producer for Allstate

Favorite part of my job: Working w/my parents everyday

Favorite Season: Summer

Movie: City of Angels, Finding Neverland, almost any movie w/Tom Hanks

TV Show: Currently love Sons of Anarchy (I know I know...who knew a motorcyle gang could be so addicting), Rescue Me, Entourage, The Tudors

Food:Reduced Fat Cheez Its LOL! I should buy stock in Nabsico b/c of all the cheezits I buy! Ok as for real food....seafood and DH's Sunday "Gravy"

Sports Team: THE NY YANKEES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holiday: Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: David Gray

Favorite Song(s): Sail Away by David Gray

Favorite Quote: "I am me b/c my little dog loves me"

What are your weight/health loss goals? I work out religiously....so always working on my 6 pack LOL. 

Who is your biggest supporter? My Mother

How do you gain motivation? Setting goals and rewarding myself when I reach them. 

Who are your heroes and why? Most certainly my Mother. We have such a bond....I can't even describe it. And DH. He puts his life on the line everyday for his job. 

What people, past or present would you like to meet? My Grandmother ( my Mom's Mom). I would want to thank her for giving me the most amazing mother!

What is a random fact about you? I have a terrible stomach. I love sappy acoustic music. I hate football.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

First Name: Orla 

Nickname: Orls

Birthday: 29 October

Home state: I live in Limerick,Ireland!

Marital Status: single! 

Siblings: 1 sister who is a year younger and 1 brother who is 5 years younger.

Children: none

Occupation: student. studying applied science animal care but want to transfer to business next year!

Favorite Season: Autumn or Winter

Movie: so many but I love christmas movies!

TV Show: Grey's Anatomy, Lost, Private Practice

Food: rice, pasta, chocolate(not all together though lol)

Sports Team: Munster(Irish rugby team)

Holiday: Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: I love all types of music from country to pop! I have many fave singers and bands!

Favorite Song(s): "High" by lighthouse, "chasing cars" by snowpatrol

Favorite Quote: "A cat sees us as the dogs...A cat sees himself as the human." - Unknown 

Weight Loss goals/Health: I need to lose a few lbs!

Who is your biggest supporter? my family

How do you gain motivation? coffee!!

Who are your heroes and why? my friends and family - they mean so much to me and teach me a lot!

What people, past or present would you like to meet? 

What is a random fact about you? One of my first words was "dog" - so, I've always loved them!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

First Name: Christie (well, it's Christina but I always go by Christie)

Nickname: Heartbreaker (hahaha), Skivvies 

Birthday: 12/21 

Home state: IL 

Marital Status: single 

Siblings: 2 younger sisters 

Children: no kids, unless we're counting the fluffybutt  

Occupation: web designer for a small company 

Favorite part of my job: being creative, and I'm working at home at the moment. Being able to work in my pajamas with my dog sleeping at my feet is awesome

Favorite Season: spring

Movie: Trainspotting, Death Race 2000, Mary Poppins (weird combination, I know)

TV Show: Arrested Development, Coupling, Doctor Who, Flight of the Conchords, Project Runway

Food: Mexican food...especially cheese quesadillas and enchiladas

Sports Team: Cubs! I'm obsessed. I also like the Bears.

Holiday: Halloween (I love costumes...and candy)

Favorite bands and/or Singers: The Beatles, Weezer, Blur, Super Furry Animals, many more...

Favorite Song(s): it's hard to pick...I think "There She Goes" by the La's is pretty much the most perfect pop song ever written, so I'll go with that

Favorite Quote: "Reality leaves a lot to the imagination" - John Lennon

What are your weight/health loss goals? To eat less ice cream! I'm addicted to Ben & Jerry's.

Who is your biggest supporter? my sisters 

How do you gain motivation? I'm a procrastinator....so running out of time on something motivates me! And of course, coffee helps too.

Who are your heroes and why? All people who help animals and my 4th grade teacher for inspiring me to be creative

What people, past or present would you like to meet? I'd like to go back in time and meet the Beatles back in the day...I should've been around in the 60's, haha. I'd also like to meet Rivers Cuomo, the lead singer of Weezer (their recent albums have been kind of sketchy but the first two mean so much to me)

What is a random fact about you? I'm a vegetarian and have been for 12 years. Also I live in the US but I love England and have been there 3 times, the most recent of which was last summer (I impulsively bought concert tickets in London...craziest thing I've ever done!).


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

First Name:Catherine

Nickname:Cat

Birthday:1/17 

Home state: NY, live in FL x last 12 years

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: oldest of 10 ( 6 girls/4 boys)

Children: 4 also have 8 grandkids

Occupation: Medical Sales (RN)

Favorite part of my job: Selling things that make a difference in saving lives.

Favorite Season: Spring

Movie: all romantic comedies, and scary suspence ........like Fatal Attraction.......remember the bunny in the pot?

TV Showivine Design

Food:Love Chinese, Italian, Greek, Steak, Seafood........make that FOOD

Sports Team:none...never watch sports except Olympics

Holiday:Thanksgiving & Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: BeeGee, Beatles

Favorite Song(s): don't have any

Favorite Quote: "Luck is a matter of preparation meeting opportunity." Oprah Winfrey ( I hope this applies to dog shows)

What are your weight/health loss goals? Lets skip thia one

Who is your biggest supporter? My husband and he is terrific at it, my kids a close second

How do you gain motivation? it was just part of me from birth

Who are your heroes and why? Cancer survivors, especially Breast Cancer survivors -the reasons go without saying- after facing it myself in 2006 I changed how I look at life and don't take it for granted

What people, past or present would you like to meet? You SM folks, of course!! Anyone from trhe Design shows.....Candice Olsen, Vern Yip etc

What is a random fact about you? I have little interest in music and have tons of interest in visual art and design-lots of related hobbies.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

First Nameeborah

Nicknameeb or Debbie

Birthday:1/03

Home state: AZ

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: I am one 3

Children: 1 girl 2 boys

Occupation:Teacher

Favorite part of my job: Teaching children to read. You can actually see a light bulb go on when they get it.

Favorite Season: Spring once the winds stop blowing

Movie: Father of the Bride the 1st one.

TV Show: I love reality TV Survivor, Amazing Race

Food:Steak

Sports Team:I HATE sports.

Holiday: Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: James Taylor, Elton John, Kenny G.

Favorite Song(s): You've Got A Friend Can You Feel the Love Tonight?

Favorite Quote: Do not tell me you just did that!

What are your weight/health loss goals? Lose 10 pounds do not have to just want to

Who is your biggest supporter? Husband 

How do you gain motivation? I need a plan of what I want to accomplish for each day.

Who are your heroes and why? Anyone who does a random act of kindness. Someone where I live just paid for a stranger's doctors bill.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Oprah because she can talk to anyone.

What is a random fact about you? My dad was in the army and I went to 3 different high schools.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Nov 4 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847467


> TV: Reality, MTV, VH1, Degrassi, any Disney Channel shows, any cartoons, SpongeBob SquarePants (have seen every single episode since the premiere after KCA) B)
> 
> What is a random fact about you? I can sing up to a C#7 (you know, like Mariah Carey high), which is the highest note Christina Aguilera has sung! :biggrin:[/B]


Need to add more LOL... 

TV: CW dramas (Gossip Girl, 90210, The Vampire Diaries) and Glee

More random facts: I dominate playing Jeopardy at home, never seen anything other than A on a report card, and am terribly shy (not on the internet LOL).


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

First Name:Grace

Nickname:Gracie

Birthday:2/13

Home state: MS

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: I am one of 7

Children:0

Occupation: housecleaning

Favorite part of my job: the paycheck? lol

Favorite Season:Summer

Movie: Shawshank Redemption

TV Show: I love The Biggest Loser, House, Monk, Dateline, 48 Hrs

Foodizza

Sports Team:MSU Bulldogs, Go State!!!! :cheer: 

Holiday: Christmas, because DH gets two weeks off, and we get to spend a lot of time together

Favorite bands and/or Singers: N/A

Favorite Song(s): I don't listen to a lot of music

Favorite Quote: Anything worth doing is worth doing well

What are your weight/health loss goals? Continue my walking and drink more water

Who is your biggest supporter? Sister

How do you gain motivation? coffee definitely helps, thinking about how great it will feel when the project is finished

Who are your heroes and why? my sister, because she loves me enough to tell me the truth, even if it hurts me to hear it at first

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Jillian from the Biggest Loser

What is a random fact about you? I'm obsessed with Baskin Robbin's Mocha Blast! I'm a total bookworm, I hate confrontations and fighting, I love children but don't want to have any myself, I don't know how to say no to pretty much anyone


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

First Name: Mia's Mommy  

Nickname:Allie, and the baby. 

Birthday: Born in the month of July!

Home state: NY

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: One younger brother

Children: Just Mia for now. 

Occupation: Attorney (Business and Commercial Litigation) 

Favorite part of my job: Walking into my beautiful law firm daily and working with my colleagues! They are among the most intelligent and aggressive attorneys I know!! 

Favorite Season: Summer

Movie: Gone With The Wind. The Terminal 

TV Show:Real Housewives series on BRAVO. LOL.

Food: French, Chinese, Italian (in order of preference). Also love CHEESE and WINE. Can live off them forever..lol..

Sports Team: Not into sports, except for Tennis. 

Holiday:Halloween. 

Favorite bands and/or Singers: 80s music, anything Mozart, Sinatra, Leona Lewis, Lady Gaga and Madonna.

Favorite Song(s): "The Way You Look Tonight" Frank Sinatra, "Bad Romance" Lady Gaga.

Favorite Quote: " I don't mind living in a man's world, as long as I can be a woman in it." - Marilyn Monroe.

What are your weight/health loss goals? I love the way I am.

Who is your biggest supporter? My husband.

How do you gain motivation? Making my wonderful parents proud.

Who are your heroes and why? My mother, the most tremendous, fabulous woman I know. She never ceases to amaze me. Enough said. 

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Julius Caesar, Alexander the Great, Machiavelli, Mao Zedong, Deng Xiao Ping, Abraham Lincoln and Winston Churchill. Yes, I am a political science + history geek!

What is a random fact about you? I got my bachelors, masters and juris doctor by age 25! + I am the youngest attorney at my law firm..aka, the baby!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

First Name: Brenda

Nickname: Bren

Birthday: 09/25/64

Home : NL, Canada

Marital Status: Single

Siblings: 5 (3 sisters, 2 bros)

Children: 2 critters

Occupation: my job title is 'Environmental Scientist"

Favorite part of my job: hashing out the problems/solutions with the coworkers

Favorite Season: Summer

Movie: many, but really enjoyed "Something's Gotta Give"

TV Shows: old and new.... X Files, Star Trek, Fraiser, Seinfeld, Martha Stewart, Lydia's Italy, Simply Ming, Gene Simmon's Family Jewels, NCIS, there are no great dramas out there now..Greys' is OK.

Food: Indian, Chinese, Italian, and good home cooking. Coffee! I don't like wild game, fatty meat, I'm kind of picky.

Sports Team: none. 

Holiday: Christmas, but some songs are too sad and sappy that make Christmas 

Favorite bands and/or Singers/ Songs: a bunch, all sorts. Jann Arden, Christina A, Madonna, Sarah M., Fleetwood Mac, Elton John, old Motown stuff, my first cassette was Quincy Jones, James Ingram, the disney theme songs like Alladin, the Cats soundtrack, Enya.

Favorite Song(s): many but I saw the video with Kelly and Reba at the Grand ole Opry and loved it. Loved the Susan Boyle song....I Dreamed a Dream.

Favorite Quote: 'don't complain, work harder'. I don't know...that's the only thing I could think of.

What are your weight/health loss goals? 20 lbs lighter is a healthier weight for me.

Who is your biggest supporter? my parents, my friends Kevin, Sharon and Jan. A few of you gals here are right up there.

How do you gain motivation? Being active, getting things done gets me motivated to be even more productive. Overcoming fear or intimidation when doing something I'm not comfortable with, is motivating.
Looming deadlines are also a good motivator.

Who are your heroes and why? Dad, not letting illness and fear keep him from living, doing and moving forward.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Mom's grandparents, she says they were the best. 

What is a random fact about you? I like photography, I like doodling and drawing but I need to take drawing to the next step...let loose and create. I used to play squash and tennis. I am a jack of all trades/crafts and master of none. I will try to fix something around the house (but will call the experts if needed). I am competitive. One or 2 drinks and I'm getting tipsy.
I love that feeling when you are out with friends having fun and don't want the evening to end.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

First Name: Susan

Nickname: Sue, Susie to my brother who thinks I'm still a little girl and introduces me to his colleagues by that name :bysmilie: 

Birthday: March

Home : NY

Marital Status: Married

Siblings: 1 older brother

Children: 1 son

Occupation: tv and video writer, director, producer

Favorite part of my job: I love what I do. Every time I start a project I have to do tons of research and become an instant expert on it. Love meeting new people I'm taping and love working with the professionals who shoot and edit for me. Have also covered some cool events in my life and met celebs and politicos good and bad.

Favorite Season: Fall

Movie: Loved Hitchcock and Cary Grant films: To Catch a Thief, North By Northwest, Charade I'll watch these whenever they're on: Wizard of Oz, Now Voyager (Bette Davis), The Perfect Storm, The Birdcage, Gone with the Wind, ET, Close Encounters, Schindler's List, A Beautiful Mind, Sleepless in Seattle

TV Shows: The Amazing Race, Ugly Betty, Mad Men, Grey's Anatomy, 60 Minutes, CBS Sunday Morning, Nightline

Food: Lobster

Sports Team: Yankees, of course. I'm from NY

Holiday: Christmas/Chanukah. We celebrate both since we have a mixed marriage

Favorite bands and/or Singers/ Songs: What's on my iPod --The Beatles, 60s-80's songs, Motown, Maroon 5, Rob Thomas, Black Eyed Peas, Daughtry, The Fray, James Blunt, Nickleback, Pink
Favorite Song(s): I've Been Waiting for a Girl Like You...our wedding song :wub: 

Favorite Quote: Money doesn't grow on trees.  unfortunately

What are your weight/health loss goals? Usually struggle with 2-5 lbs but I'm a little girl so it's a lot for me.

Who is your biggest supporter? My husband

How do you gain motivation? I think I've always been pretty self-motivated. Grew up in the dawning of the women's movement and pushed for rights, jobs and salaries that men had. I was never one of those girls that sat at home and cried if I didn't have a date on Saturday nights...I just went out with my girlfriends. My mom was a great motivator for me too.

Who are your heroes and why? Definitely my mom. She was really one of a kind and I miss her every day. My dad died when I was 6 and my brother was 13 and she devoted her life to bringing us up. She was strong, smart, funny, cooked and baked amazing food and entertained all the time. She went on our field trips at school and always had my friends over. She was an older mom (had me when she was 42 which was unheard of in those days). The biggest compliment I ever get is when someone tells me I remind them of my mom.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? My father. I don't remember him at all other than seeing pictures of him. He walked out to work whistling and died of a heart attack later that day. My mom and dad had a wonderful marriage.

What is a random fact about you? I've gotten to interview and meet Michael Douglas, Paul Newman. Melissa Gilbert, Ted Koppel, Scott Hamilton, Trace Adkins, etc. I worked in the CBS Newsroom during Watergate at a very exciting time in our history and took a call from Martha Mitchell during that time. I worked with Walter Cronkite, Dan Rather, Mike Wallace, Morley Safer, Eric Sevareid etc. and got to attend political conventions and Washington events working for the network.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

First Name:Jennifer

Nickname:JJ

Birthday:1/8

Home state: NM

Marital Status: Divorced

Siblings: I am one of 2

Children:1 girl

Occupation:Research Scientist/Ecologist

Favorite part of my job: working w/undergraduate students

Favorite Season: spring

Movie:supense/mystery

TV Show:Ghost Hunters among others.

Food:fried potatos

Sports Team:University of Oklahoma SOONERS

Holiday:i like them all - maybe 4th of July - i usually host a large party

Favorite bands and/or Singers: so many.. 

Favorite Song(s): really hard.

Favorite Quote: live for today.

What are your weight/health loss goals? 6 pounds, mainly vanity.. 

Who is your biggest supporter? my girlfriends 

How do you gain motivation?I am highly motivated, but knowing that I work w/students and helping them makes a huge difference.

Who are your heroes and why? Will Rogers - never met a man he didn't like and he's from Oklahoma. i'm not too much into heros there are many people i admire from artists to scientists. I admire honest people.

What people, past or present would you like to meet? maria callas - past (I am a huge opera fan); present - President Obama, Gen. Colin Powell, Oprah

What is a random fact about you? I live on a wildlife refuge.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

First Name:Barbara

Nickname:"Clem" and I don't know why. Mama gave each of us strange nicknames. Of course, only my mother is allowed to call me that lol. 

Birthday:1/25 

Home state: Louisiana

Marital Status: Married 

Siblings: I am the oldest of 5 

Children: 1 girl

Occupation: Retired R.N. 

Favorite part of my job: Was an oncology nurse. My patients were the best ever. I loved that I had the blessing of being with them for the most part from the beginning of the diagnosis to either a cure, or even to the end. I loved getting to know them as well as their families.

Favorite Season: Spring...like new beginnings

Movie: Comedies

TV Show: George Lopez, The Nanny, Greys Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, House, Monk, White Collar, Burn Notice, and prob others I can't think of right now.

Food: Proably seafood

Sports Team: Not a sports fan, but loved soccer when my daughter was playing. If I had to pick one, it would have to be LSU

Holiday: Christmas

Favorite bands and/or Singers: George Strait, Anne Murray, Roger Whitaker, Louis Armstrong, Brook Benton..and the list goes on

Favorite Song(s): What a wonderful world, Amazing Grace, Somewhere over the Rainbow, We'll Sing in the Sunshine, Yellow Rose of Texas, Puff the Magic Dragon lol...gosh I love lots of them.

Favorite Quote: "Through Him, all things are possible", "put your big girl panties on and suck it up"

What are your weight/health loss goals? Would love to lose 30 pounds, and develop a better work out commitment as well as change dietary habits....and well, 1 day at a time.

Who is your biggest supporter? My mom

How do you gain motivation? goal oriented, and can't rest till it's done!

Who are your heroes and why? My mom, my sister who is a little younger than I am, my daughter

What people, past or present would you like to meet? Bill Cosby, see my grandfather again who died many years ago, meet my dad who died before I was born, and see my father in law again

What is a random fact about you? I like organization. I like being able to recall what I was able to accomplish at the end of the day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (littlebit279 @ Nov 15 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851535


> First Name:Grace
> 
> Nickname:Gracie
> 
> ...




LOVED that movie too and good quote! Haven't tired that icecream flavour but chances are I'd like it.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

First Name: Sharon

Nickname: Mimi (grandchildren call me Mimi)

Birthday: 9/16

Home state: California-living in Arizona now

Marital Status: Divorced 

Siblings: youngest of 4 - all brothers

Children: one daughter two sons

Occupation: currently unemployed 

Favorite part of my job: wish i had one!  

Favorite Season: Fall

Movie: Comedies and romances

TV Show: Most HGTV and American Idol when its on

Food: mexican, pasta, all of it haha

Sports Team: New York Yankees

Holiday: Thanksgiving

Favorite bands and/or Singer: I love music-I am into country big time right now and love the oldies of the 60's

Favorite Song(s): To many to list

Favorite Quote: 

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender,
your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader.
He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last
beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy
of such devotion."

What are your weight/health loss goals? I need to lose 20 to 30 pounds and want to get back to taking walks and eating better--stay off the Dr Pepper!!!!! haha

Who is your biggest supporter? Ruby Jean the love of my life!

How do you gain motivation? I pretty much have to talk myself into getting motivated!!!!!

Who are your heroes and why? my kids-I'm so proud of each one of them for many different reasons-they've all become responsible adults with children and I am so blessed to have wonderful kids and grandkids

What people, past or present would you like to meet? I would like to have my mom back again-I didn't get her for very many years-she passed away when I was very young. The void has never been filled. I would love to meet Jimmy Stewart.

What is a random fact about you? I LOVE animals of all types and probably like them more than most people hahahaha!!!


----------

